# World's shortest personality test



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Personality Profile*





You are dependable, popular, and observant.
Deep and thoughtful, you are prone to moodiness.
In fact, your emotions tend to influence everything you do.
You are unique, creative, and expressive.
You don't mind waving your freak flag every once and a while.
And lucky for you, most people find your weird ways charming!
*The World's Shortest Personality Test*
http://www.blogthings.com/worldsshortestpersonalitytest/

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Personality Profile*




You are nurturing, kind, and lucky.
Like mother nature, you want to help everyone.
You are good at keeping secrets and tend to be secretive.
A seeker of harmony, you are a natural peacemaker.
You are good natured and people enjoy your company.
You put people at ease and make them feel at home with you.
*The World's Shortest Personality Test*
http://www.blogthings.com/worldsshortestpersonalitytest/


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 27, 2005)

* You are elegant, withdrawn, and brilliant.
 Your mind is a weapon, able to solve any puzzle.
 You are also great at poking holes in arguments and common beliefs.

 For you, comfort and calm are very important.
 You tend to thrive on your own and shrug off most affection.
 You prefer to protect your emotions and stay strong.


(I really agree with the most of the lines, but not so much with the one about affection...I love to both give and receive affection *)


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2005)

You are dependable, popular, and observant.
Deep and thoughtful, you are prone to moodiness.
In fact, your emotions tend to influence everything you do.

You are unique, creative, and expressive.
You don't mind waving your freak flag every once and a while.
And lucky for you, most people find your weird ways charming!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2005)

From James's--"You are nurturing, kind, and lucky.
Like mother nature, you want to help everyone.
You are good at keeping secrets and tend to be secretive.
A seeker of harmony, you are a natural peacemaker.
You are good natured and people enjoy your company.
You put people at ease and make them feel at home with you."

That is James all over!!!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Personality Profile*






You are sexy, powerful, and bold.
You're full of passion and energy...
Sometimes this passion has a dark side.

You feel most alive when you're seducing someone.
You never fail to get someone's attention.
Quick minded, you're also quick to lose your temper!

*The World's Shortest Personality Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/worldsshortestpersonalitytest/


----------



## corazon (Nov 27, 2005)

*Your Personality Profile *



You are pure, moral, and adaptable.
You tend to blend into your surroundings.
Shy on the outside, you're outspoken to your friends.

You believe that you live a virtuous life...
And you tend to judge others with a harsh eye.
As a result, people tend to crave your approval.


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2005)

again.. I`m like piccolina... ;o))

*Your Personality Profile *



You are elegant, withdrawn, and brilliant.
Your mind is a weapon, able to solve any puzzle.
You are also great at poking holes in arguments and common beliefs.

For you, comfort and calm are very important.
You tend to thrive on your own and shrug off most affection.
You prefer to protect your emotions and stay strong.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

You are elegant, withdrawn, and brilliant.
Your mind is a weapon, able to solve any puzzle.
You are also great at poking holes in arguments and common beliefs.

For you, comfort and calm are very important.
You tend to thrive on your own and shrug off most affection.
You prefer to protect your emotions and stay strong. 


The only thing I disagree with is the part about shrugging off affection. Oh, & I don't see myself as brilliant either. If that were the case, I'd be using that brilliance to figure out where I leave my brain most mornings!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am in the company of Barb and Pds!!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2005)

You are dependable, popular, and observant.
Deep and thoughtful, you are prone to moodiness.
In fact, your emotions tend to influence everything you do.
You are unique, creative, and expressive.
You don't mind waving your freak flag every once and a while.
And lucky for you, most people find your weird ways charming!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

You are pure, moral, and adaptable.
You tend to blend into your surroundings.
Shy on the outside, you're outspoken to your friends.

You believe that you live a virtuous life...
And you tend to judge others with a harsh eye.
As a result, people tend to crave your approval.

corazon90, and middie have the same as I!

 Grace


----------



## middie (Nov 28, 2005)

*Your Personality Profile *



You are pure, moral, and adaptable.
You tend to blend into your surroundings.
Shy on the outside, you're outspoken to your friends.

You believe that you live a virtuous life...
And you tend to judge others with a harsh eye.
As a result, people tend to crave your approval


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 5, 2005)

You are nurturing, kind, and lucky.
Like mother nature, you want to help everyone.
You are good at keeping secrets and tend to be secretive.

A seeker of harmony, you are a natural peacemaker.
You are good natured and people enjoy your company.
You put people at ease and make them feel at home with you.

ditto Maidrite!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

The picture 
You are elegant, withdrawn, and brilliant.
Your mind is a weapon, able to solve any puzzle.
You are also great at poking holes in arguments and common beliefs.

For you, comfort and calm are very important.
You tend to thrive on your own and shrug off most affection.
You prefer to protect your emotions and stay strong.


----------



## licia (Dec 22, 2005)

***Your Personality Profile***

You are pure, moral, and adaptable.
You tend to blend into your surroundings.
Shy on the outside, you're outspoken to your friends.
You believe that you live a virtuous life...
And you tend to judge others with a harsh eye.
As a result, people tend to crave your approval.

The World's Shortest Personality Test
http://www.blogthings.com/worldsshortestpersonalitytest/


----------



## Raven (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm with Crewsk, Cara, Piccolina and TxGuy 

~ Raven ~


----------

